# Weight Chart?



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Do we have an age/weight chart for baby pigeons? I can't find one, maybe it doesn't exist.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Can't find one, too. But I thought I found one long ago reading about commercial pigeon squab, but I don't remember where I got that. They basically have this expectation about certain weights per given days.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Don't think it exists here on Pigeon-Talk, Becca, but I'll bet we can come up with one. There IS a feeding "chart" here somewhere as to how much to typically feed a baby pigeon at various stages of development.

Terry


----------



## ggoss1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here you go:


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

ggoss1 said:


> Here you go:


EGGCELENT! Thank you!

Terry


----------



## ggoss1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's good info beyond 30 days:


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Thanks, I just weighed my week old baby and he's pushing 30g with a full crop... according to the chart he should be 150g at least.... very worrying!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Becca,

Is this youngster being handreared or beeing raised by parents, and is there another nestling to compare this baby to?

What are the babies poops looking like and how many does he do per day? Is the crop emptying well?


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

The tremendous amount of size difference in the different pigeons breeds as adults means that only a breed specific chart should have any relevance.
Look at a Figurita and then look at a Giant Runt as an example.
Keith


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Keith C. said:


> The tremendous amount of size difference in the different pigeons breeds as adults means that only a breed specific chart should have any relevance.
> Look at a Figurita and then look at a Giant Runt as an example.
> Keith


Absolutely...you have to take that into consideration when you look at this chart, as this chart is from feral nestlings. It is possible that our homers weigh a bit more, depending on whether these nestlings were well fed or not. But this chart can be used for standard sizes.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Ferals are iinfluenced by the different breeds that make them up and vary in size tremendously too.
There used to be one flock locally that had a large amount of Modena blood. They were huge and many had the colors, like blue gazzi, bronxe schietti and argent seen in Modenas. 
The flock consisted of about 300 pigeons that hung out at a Shell and a BP Gas Station, that were across the street from each other.
Keith


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

He was being parent reared, he fell from the nest, or was thrown by his parents at two days old. I have taken him from them this morning, they kept leaving him for long periods of time. He didn't have a nest mate. Poops are fine, I couldn't say how many in a day but two in the last hour. He seems to take food fine and I did see the parents feeding him. He is a Chinese owl pigeon.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Becca199212 said:


> He was being parent reared, he fell from the nest, or was thrown by his parents at two days old. I have taken him from them this morning, they kept leaving him for long periods of time. He didn't have a nest mate. Poops are fine, I couldn't say how many in a day but two in the last hour. He seems to take food fine and I did see the parents feeding him. He is a Chinese owl pigeon.


I don't think he would be the same size as that on the chart, but keep a close eye out and I would get him to an avian vet-if that is an option, because if he was thrown from the nest the parents might know the baby is ill.


----------



## ggoss1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Owls are such a tiny pigeon that you really can't compare it to the weight chart I posted. I would just focus on consistent feeding making sure the crop gets full. That's all you can do.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you very much for the chart, ggoss1. I've been searching for such data. Where and how did you get it? It seems that the graph shows logarithmic pattern where it stabilizes around the 28 days. It is amazing also to see that around 12 and 16 days we see lots of variation in weights. I suppose this is what people are talking about when they say that the first 2 weeks are critical.


----------



## ggoss1 (Mar 4, 2009)

http://books.google.com/books?id=wh...y4DSDA&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=5


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

RodSD said:


> Thank you very much for the chart, ggoss1. I've been searching for such data. Where and how did you get it? It seems that the graph shows logarithmic pattern where it stabilizes around the 28 days. It is amazing also to see that around 12 and 16 days we see lots of variation in weights.** I suppose this is what people are talking about when they say that the first 2 weeks are critical.*


* Absolutely, they take so much energy and burn so much food for laying down new cells for growth and feathering, that if they get sick or don't get enough to eat during that time, their growth becomes stunted and the feathering can be in such poor condition. 

Thank you too, ggoss1, I think that chart is great help.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks again ggoss1. I frequent that site, but I don't know why I miss that one.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi ALL, Just would remind you all that this study was done on feral pigeons, so keep in mind that with all the breeds of pigeons we will have different size young. So a show KING will be much larger at that age while an Italian Owl would be much smaller.* GEORGE


----------

